# MY CALL ARRIVES TODAY!



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey guys, just wanted to give a big shout out to prairiewolf for taking the time to work with me, and his patience! I ordered one of his closed-reed distress calls in an awesome camphur burl with stippling, and have thus started my sons call collection!









This is my boy Sam, we just had his 6 month pictures this past Saturday! He came to us as a surprise, and has made an incredible impact on my life already.

I'm in my 4th year of college and hope to finish my degree within the next 3 semesters. My fiancee (she doesn't know she is yet) and i have been together for a little over 2 years now, and it used to be kinda rough. A few times i didn't think we would stay together. Then Sam came along! Completely unexpected, I'll admit i had never been more terrified in my life. I had plans and goals set in place, and things i wanted to have in place before i started a family. But this little man has helped me in more ways than he'll ever know. He showed me how much i care for and love my future wife, and has helped us bond on a new level.

Things arn't easy by any means. But i wouldn't trade a day with this little guy for anything.

I hit this tangent to tie things together. I come from a family of non-hunters or gun owners really for that matter. It wasn't until i came to college that in my first semester, my group-mate for a class (now my best friend/former roommate) would talk me into buying a bow. I decided to try my hand at deer hunting, and harvested my first doe my 2nd time in a stand. From that day on, i've been hooked on the outdoors.

I eat, sleep, breathe hunting or anything outside. I got a job at Cabela's, and have never loved my work more. It's helped expand my knowledge and broaden my interest, and without it i'm not sure if i'd have stuck with hunting.

Having to find the knowledge myself, i learned to appreciate the info and help of others. And i want to be that go-to for my son when he's older.

Back on track, i've decided to start a call collection for Sam, to give to him when he's older and to have at his disposal. My hopes are to share this new found love i have for the outdoors with him, and hunting and the outdoors become as big of a part of his life as mine.

So hats off to prairiewolf, once again. He may not realize it, but he's done a lot more that just make a call on this one. He's helped start a collection, a tradition, a family airlume, that may help spark a little boys love for the outdoors, the same feeling i got 19 years into my life.

To all the other call makers out there, it will come in time, but i plan on making this collection consist of nothing but hand crafted calls, to give it a little more meaning.

one last things, here's a picture of the call per prairiewolf, and once i get it tonight i'll be snapping some shots to add to show the detail of this call!









One last time, thanks a million prairiewolf! You'll never understand the significance this call holds for me, and some day my son.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

And, once again, sorry for the novel. You guys are all caring and wise, and while i may not be on a first name basis with any of you, you are all like family to me, simply because of the warm invitation you get here, and the knowledge you all have to offer! So thank you, my PredatorTalk family, every last one of you!

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Congrats on the boy! They are a blast, mine is coming on 3years old. 







Jonathan Hunter Sanchez


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very Happy to make the call for him, Tim. I think the call collection is a great idea and I am sure he will appreciate it as he starts to hunt.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats on your first call, Ed does great work.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks guys! Im excited to watch him grow, and also excited to watch his AND my collection grow. And maybe if im lucky its something else we can share together! Now i gotta start figuring out what my next call will be!

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great write up and congrats. on your call collecting goal, the guys on here all make calls that are worthy as heirlooms.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Great news, he loves it already! He's inspected every square inch of it, and hasn't taken his eyes off it for the last 5 minutes!








Sent from work most likely.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the story and the pictures. Looks like he's hooked already, lol. I for one believe your call collecting will give this young man a jump start into our sport of predator calling.


----------



## Honkers53 (Feb 7, 2013)

beautiful children......watch them grow fast my friend....as for the call....i have and it took me a few days to really learn it..but it's awsome now and can't wait to put it in service....


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

What kid doesn't enjoy a new noisy toy  He's going to put it to alot of good use.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Thats my plan! His mom's starting to second guess her approval of this collection, i said it's too late! 

Sent from work most likely.


----------

